# Not sure what to do with her food



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

How much are you feeding her? My poodle girls eat only 1/4 cup of food a day, my pom-chi mix less than that. 

When they were growing pups they ate upwards to 3/4 cup of food a day.

Gracie, the pom chi mix will at times not eat for a day and a half, I feed twice daily, She is 12 1/2 yrs and has been doing this as long as I remember to no ill affect.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would suspect she has simply finished growing, and needs less food. I'd offer her rather less, and see how she goes.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I agree she needs less. Toys will eat 1/4-1/2 cup daily, it’s really not a lot. I wouldn’t fuss with her food or you’ll be stuck doing that forever and you’re right that she won’t eat if she doesn’t get special treatment.

Just pick a food she likes, put it down for 15-30 minutes and take it away until next meal. Feeding in a treat dispenser makes it more interesting.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with the idea that she needs to eat less now that she has finished growing (although to me those portions seem like ant food, since my dogs each eat a pound of food a day (or more, home cooked). I also would emphasize Dechi's comment about not leaving the food out for very long. My mom's mpoo goes through pilly eating phases. When he stays with us I give him 15 minutes to eat the first day and then I let one of my dog's eat his food in front of him. The next day he gets ten minutes before someone else come eats his food. By the third day his food disappears in five minutes. When I send him home he is always eating very well right when the bowl goes down.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Catherine, that's funny. A few days ago I began putting Bella's food away after 20 minutes since I switched to perishable raw. 

She so expressive, and she couldn't believe I did this, and had that _"Why? Why? Why are doing this? Gimme back my food!"_ as she followed me to the refrigerator, still looking at me with those puzzled eyes. I took it out again a couple hours later, and this time she ate a little more. 

As they say: _Wash. Rinse. Repeat._


----------



## TexasPink (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks everyone, she’s eating at the low side of the recommended amount for her weight so not sure how much less we could/should give her (1/2 cup a day at 7 lbs), although we also give her a mid-day petite Kong and evening blueberries (just 3 or 4, mostly so she doesn’t wake at 4 am throwing up bile anymore).

I will try taking her food away after 15 mins and see if that helps. I finally got my husband to “test out” not adding the chicken to see how that goes. My feeling is kind of if she is really hungry she will eat even without the chicken. But then again I’m the tough one, and he is the spoiler ;-)


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

And the recommendation is the same 1/2 cup for my dogs and yet feeding them a 1/4 cup daily keeps them fit. I also use the 15 minute rule and use a measuring cup or measuring spoon, My Beatrice was a little plump young so I slowly reduced the amount of food.

A Kong adds to the calorie/meal structure, a Kong with Peanut butter for example is 200 calories per tablespoon.

Mind you my old toy girl, ate 1/2 cup of food daily and my new pup Leonard whom I figured would be eating way more since he is 5 1/2 months old will not eat more than 3/8 cup a day.

Your pup is self regulating, so let her :smile:


----------

